# Fluval Eco Bright LED



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

CeceliaJ said:


> I'm preparing to set up a 37g column tank and need an affordable light that will penetrate to the bottom of a 24'' tall planted tank. I'm going the low tech route and will be getting low light plants, but I still want a light that will do the job without breaking the bank.
> 
> Will this light work for me?
> http://www.amazon.com/Fluval-Eco-Bright-Led-Lamp-18in-24in/dp/B00ZSKJCUQ


No,not really.. Besides depth what are the other dimensions?
Example only:
LED Aquarium Lighting by BeamsWork


----------



## CeceliaJ (Mar 26, 2016)

jeffkrol said:


> No,not really.. Besides depth what are the other dimensions?


the tank is 20x18x24


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

CeceliaJ said:


> the tank is 20x18x24


The above link would do...


----------



## CeceliaJ (Mar 26, 2016)

so you would recommend this then
LED Aquarium Lighting by BeamsWork


thank you for the help


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

CeceliaJ said:


> so you would recommend this then
> LED Aquarium Lighting by BeamsWork
> 
> 
> thank you for the help


Short of suspending an LED flood/spot (depends on lensing and height) above the tank it is about the cheapest aquarium type light w/ lenses..

The 1W ones are not the most efficient, but you weren't too concerned w/ high light..


----------



## CeceliaJ (Mar 26, 2016)

After reading some reviews on the beamswork I'm concerned that it won't be bright enough. I know I said I'm leaning toward low light but people with 10 and 20 gallon tanks say it isn't even bright enough for them. I'm not looking for the absolute cheapest light, I don't mind spending up to maybe $60-$70. I just want to make sure I'm getting the right thing.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

CeceliaJ said:


> After reading some reviews on the beamswork I'm concerned that it won't be bright enough. I know I said I'm leaning toward low light but people with 10 and 20 gallon tanks say it isn't even bright enough for them. I'm not looking for the absolute cheapest light, I don't mind spending up to maybe $60-$70. I just want to make sure I'm getting the right thing.



EVO 18 LED 6500K


----------



## CeceliaJ (Mar 26, 2016)

Ok Jeff one more question... If I get one of those lights and decide it isn't bright enough could I double up and use 2 of the same light? Or let's say I get the EVO and feel its not enough, could I use it together with the Beamswork Bright to save on wattage? Would that make any sense?

Thanks Again


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

CeceliaJ said:


> Ok Jeff one more question... If I get one of those lights and decide it isn't bright enough could I double up and use 2 of the same light? Or let's say I get the EVO and feel its not enough, could I use it together with the Beamswork Bright to save on wattage? Would that make any sense?
> 
> Thanks Again


Either or... whatever fits.. the 1W is 5"wide..
Also it is pretty simple to put a dimmer on these lights.. Just need to cut the power cord between the power supply and the head unit.. add one of these..









There are fancier units.. 

note though [email protected] units has the ability to have a large amount of PAR at 24"

Around 60 approx..One would be 1/2 this.. approx.. and 30PAR is "fair" light..


----------



## CowBoYReX (Nov 30, 2013)

jeffkrol said:


> Either or... whatever fits.. the 1W is 5"wide..
> Also it is pretty simple to put a dimmer on these lights.. Just need to cut the power cord between the power supply and the head unit.. add one of these..
> 
> 
> ...


Where do you find that there thing a ma Bob, lol, the dimmer?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

CowBoYReX said:


> Where do you find that there thing a ma Bob, lol, the dimmer?


eek bay. china direct..took awhile though..

$2.89 inc. postage..


----------

